# Painting  a driver head



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ive an M2 driver and i'm just not a fan of the white bit on the crown, so was thinking of either having a go at painting it or getting a covering fitted.

Anyone have any experience of painting over this white bit or know of any company that could do it?

I have also heard of someone getting a cover fitted on a driver head that was a sort of plastic covering similar to what sign writers use.

so any idea's?


----------



## turkish (Jan 22, 2017)

Patrick are you a member of any golf exchange groups or anything on Facebook as I've seen plenty on there.

Just done a quick search a guy at Torrance golf club does them Â£65 and that's them posting back. Quite nice designs. Maybe cheaper if you're just wanting a colour. His name is grant logan... I don't know him just a quick search I'm sure there will be many others out there.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 22, 2017)

http://www.skinyourclub.co.uk/shop.php?action=index

Safest option to protect resell etc.

Used to be a place called bling your swing but seems to have folded as thier twitter isn't active and thier website is gone. Maybe a local car respray place could sort it for you if you wanted to go the whole hog.


----------



## brendy (Jan 22, 2017)

Patrick, you could try plastidip, its a paint that can be peeled off should you decide to change your mind, lots of car modifiers use it as its so easy to use.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 22, 2017)

If you do get it permanently painted it'll probably reduce the value of the club when you come to sell it.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 22, 2017)

Hydro dip is the dogs danglies, i have several of my guns done with this and the durability is outstanding.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 22, 2017)

Grant Logan is the pro on Facebook who does them. He sends it to a place in Edinburgh I believe. 

The best place to get it done is Continental golf in USA however you obviously have postage costs and time issues. Continental have repainted the white black on a few that I have seen and it looks superb, really stealth with the carbon fibre.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you do get it permanently painted it'll probably reduce the value of the club when you come to sell it.
		
Click to expand...

not worried about that TBH


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

brendy said:



			Patrick, you could try plastidip, its a paint that can be peeled off should you decide to change your mind, lots of car modifiers use it as its so easy to use.
		
Click to expand...

interesting, can you buy this or does it have to be done by a paintshop?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

turkish said:



			Patrick are you a member of any golf exchange groups or anything on Facebook as I've seen plenty on there.

Just done a quick search a guy at Torrance golf club does them Â£65 and that's them posting back. Quite nice designs. Maybe cheaper if you're just wanting a colour. His name is grant logan... I don't know him just a quick search I'm sure there will be many others out there.
		
Click to expand...

sadly not Facebook has sort of passed me by, when i comes to golf


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you do get it permanently painted it'll probably reduce the value of the club when you come to sell it.
		
Click to expand...

not if done properly, there will be several prospective buyers on this forum happy to pay a little more for it all black!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 22, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			not worried about that TBH
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you would be,just thought it was worth pointing out. 
I'm not a fan of the white either.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Didn't think you would be,just thought it was worth pointing out. 
I'm not a fan of the white either.
		
Click to expand...

quite fancy covering with gloss black or a grey to match the carbon


----------



## 3565 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've tried hydro dipping, it can be difficult to get right but maybe worth a try. Just look on you tube.


----------



## Andy (Jan 22, 2017)

Jamie McCormack at Pure Forged golf in Irvine has done exactly what you want. Looked stunning compared to the original nasty white bit.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

Andy said:



			Jamie McCormack at Pure Forged golf in Irvine has done exactly what you want. Looked stunning compared to the original nasty white bit.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what i want, does he do this or was it just his own one?


----------



## Andy (Jan 22, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Yes that's what i want, does he do this or was it just his own one?
		
Click to expand...

It was a customers, he says contact him if people want theirs done.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2017)

Andy said:



			It was a customers, he says contact him if people want theirs done.
		
Click to expand...

cheers Andy, look right up my Stausser


----------



## brendy (Jan 22, 2017)

You can buy yourself and its reversable. Plenty of colours and finishes like matt black.
http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/808783-plasti-dip-refinishes/


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2017)

A car body guy I know said Â£30 to prep and paint my M1.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2017)

A black sharpie?


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 24, 2017)

That black paintwork on the M2 looks awesome, I would definitely get that done. Someone at my place is big Carolina PAnthers fan and had his 915 painted white and then had all the paintfill done in sky blue. Not my cup of tee but it always looks cool when someone gets a nice custom job done.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2017)

Andy said:



			It was a customers, he says contact him if people want theirs done.
		
Click to expand...

Rang him twice, a told they would ring me back, still nothing


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2017)

Please get a pic or two of that 915 aidy.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 24, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Please get a pic or two of that 915 aidy.
		
Click to expand...

Just sent him a message asking him to send some, I'll post when they arrive


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2017)

Usually not a fan of white drivers but when they are not supposed to be white i am interested.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Please get a pic or two of that 915 aidy.
		
Click to expand...


Here you go, cost $50 from a place near me.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 25, 2017)

MadAdey said:



			Here you go, cost $50 from a place near me.

View attachment 21788
View attachment 21789

Click to expand...

That is pretty cool.  :thup:   good value at 50 dollars


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2017)

Spoke to a local sign company today and the MD who i know has taken the driver with him and is getting one of his guys to try and wrap the white bit.

will post picks once i get it back Tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2017)

not the best photo but will give some idea.

Had it wrapped with mat black.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks good. Hard to see, are you happy with the end product? Quality?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2017)

You happy with it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Looks good. Hard to see, are you happy with the end product? Quality?
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it &#128563;. 
Like you say,can't really tell from pics.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Beat me to it &#128563;. 
Like you say,can't really tell from pics.
		
Click to expand...

will try and get a better pick in daylight.

looks pretty good actually, took it to show my mate who has a pro shop and he was surprised how good it looked. His assistant is off down there  to get his done as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			will try and get a better pick in daylight.

looks pretty good actually, took it to show my mate who has a pro shop and he was surprised how good it looked. His assistant is off down there  to get his done as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nice 1 &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## djjinx1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks real nice!


----------

